# AzzaVPS sold for not quite the price of a dedicated server - ChicagoVPS dumps deal



## drmike (Mar 12, 2014)

Current thread over on that LET site.

TL;DR - AzzaVPS sold to ChicagoVPS.  No real details or timeline, so far.  Deal was for the price of a dedicated server.

Fabozzi exited deal / didn't follow through.

Bad business practice

 http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/23352/bad-business-practice


----------



## drmike (Mar 12, 2014)

Look more private domain info 

How about deal was done my guess, mid February?

* whois azzavps.com*

 

   Domain Name: AZZAVPS.COM

   Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC

   Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com

   Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com

   Name Server: DNS1.AZZAVPS.COM

   Name Server: DNS2.AZZAVPS.COM

   Status: clientDeleteProhibited

   Status: clientRenewProhibited

   Status: clientTransferProhibited

   Status: clientUpdateProhibited

   Updated Date: 25-feb-2014

   Creation Date: 16-apr-2013

   Expiration Date: 16-apr-2015

 

The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and

Registrars.

Domain Name: AZZAVPS.COM

Registry Domain ID: 1794320406_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN

Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com

Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com

Update Date: 2014-02-25 14:41:15

Creation Date: 2013-04-16 16:09:15

Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2015-04-16 16:09:15

Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC

Registrar IANA ID: 146

Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]

Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.480-624-2505

Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited

Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited

Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited

Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited

Registry Registrant ID: 

Registrant Name: Registration Private

Registrant Organization: Domains By Proxy, LLC

Registrant Street: DomainsByProxy.com

Registrant Street: 14747 N Northsight Blvd Suite 111, PMB 309

Registrant City: Scottsdale

Registrant State/Province: Arizona

Registrant Postal Code: 85260

Registrant Country: United States

Registrant Phone: +1.4806242599

Registrant Phone Ext: 

Registrant Fax: +1.4806242598

Registrant Fax Ext: 

Registrant Email: [email protected]

Registry Admin ID: 

Admin Name: Registration Private

Admin Organization: Domains By Proxy, LLC

Admin Street: DomainsByProxy.com

Admin Street: 14747 N Northsight Blvd Suite 111, PMB 309

Admin City: Scottsdale

Admin State/Province: Arizona

Admin Postal Code: 85260

Admin Country: United States

Admin Phone: +1.4806242599

Admin Phone Ext: 

Admin Fax: +1.4806242598

Admin Fax Ext: 

Admin Email: [email protected]

Registry Tech ID: 

Tech Name: Registration Private

Tech Organization: Domains By Proxy, LLC

Tech Street: DomainsByProxy.com

Tech Street: 14747 N Northsight Blvd Suite 111, PMB 309

Tech City: Scottsdale

Tech State/Province: Arizona

Tech Postal Code: 85260

Tech Country: United States

Tech Phone: +1.4806242599

Tech Phone Ext: 

Tech Fax: +1.4806242598

Tech Fax Ext: 

Tech Email: [email protected]

Name Server: DNS1.AZZAVPS.COM

Name Server: DNS2.AZZAVPS.COM

DNSSEC: unsigned

URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/

Last update of WHOIS database: 2014-03-13T01:00:00Z


----------



## drmike (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like more drama...

Owner of AzzaVPS says he only ran the company for 4 months...

http://www.erawanarifnugroho.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/azzavps-rocksolidvps.png

Azzavps.com was registered 2013-04-16....  and that post above was February 1, 2014...  So 9 months....

9 months = 4 months by original owner then 5 months by ChicagoVPS/Fabozzi.

Meaning real deal in like September of 2013.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 12, 2014)

> TL;DR - AzzaVPS sold to ChicagoVPS.



TL;DR Chris wasted his money by buying another worthless hobby business that had a mediocre/bad reputation and nothing going for it, and no assets aside from a  turnstile customer list, a large percentage of whom nobody in their right mind would want as customers and the majority of whom only stick around until the next person posts a better deal.  <--this describes the majority of LET/B based openz 2GB/$7/$4 hosts



> Azzavps.com was registered 2013-04-16....  and that post above was February 1, 2014...  So 9 months....
> 
> 9 months = 4 months by original owner then 5 months by ChicagoVPS/Fabozzi.


The owner tried to sell the site last June on Flippa (didn't sell)

https://flippa.com/2937103-new-vps-business-for-sale



> Fabozzi exited deal / didn't follow through.


He acquired Azza for a small amount of cash and a dedicated server.  The sale was completed but the dedicated server was never given to rocksolidvps.  No paper contract was signed by either party for the sale (which makes it impossible for me to take this deal or either of the two participants seriously.).


----------



## drmike (Mar 12, 2014)

Azzavps.com is for sale

 

Azzavs.com provides well priced virtual private servers to customers.

 

Easy business to run with all training given.

 

We just dont have time to run this thriving little business selling virtual private servers.

 

easy business to run.

 

 

 

over 150 clients now, alot of work has been done on the SEO and marketing. turning over a little amount with a good little profit on the side.

 

 

 

comes with 4 dedicated lease servers as part of the packages and all licenses, graphics, contacts, clients,  emailing lists etc etc..

 

great project for someone, already off to a good start.

 

quick sale required.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 12, 2014)

Tiny: 3 /25, 1 /26, 1 /29

http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/AZZAV/nets


----------



## Erawan (Mar 12, 2014)

Hehe.. Thanks for reading my post


----------



## Francisco (Mar 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> Looks like more drama...
> 
> Owner of AzzaVPS says he only ran the company for 4 months...
> 
> ...


Was the old owner named Aaron? If so, then someone should ask if he was involved in the LEB posting that's up.

According to http://lowendbox.com/blog/azzavps-5-50month-2-5gb-openvz-in-chicago-usa/ , he was still

involved as of October.

It's possible the LE posting was a last ditch before the sale?

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 13, 2014)

> Was the old owner named Aaron? If so, then someone should ask if he was involved in the LEB posting that's up.
> 
> According to http://lowendbox.com...in-chicago-usa/ , he was still
> involved as of October.
> ...


Don't forget that according to LowEndBox offers Crystal was involved with UGVPS right up until the day Thomas/Chris were outed. I think it's more likely that was the first offer with Chris as the owner after they moved to CC. 

exhibit A: (from an LET thread): September 24th Aaron says he sold Azza: http://i.imgur.com/h6grPpy.png


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 13, 2014)

I would laugh... but it looks like this is really happening.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 13, 2014)

I messaged the AzzaVPS dude on LET, curious to see what he says as to when the transfer was done. Sick of seeing customers data transfer hands in this industry like a couple of old men playing cards. No integrity.

Not a jab at AzzaVPS, as far as I know that guy doesn't have an extended history in the industry and quite possibly didn't know what he was getting into when dealing with Chris Fabozzi. Chris Fabozzi from ChicagoVPS has a track record of backdoor deals and being a shady dude. It's not surprising there would be no formal announcement of this (or was there?). Reminds me of the UGVPS deal and others.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 13, 2014)

So it happened in August of last year...

Well, supposedly at least. I'd like to see the logs. More curious if the LEB post in October was submitted before the transfer to Fabozzi in August.


----------



## peterw (Mar 13, 2014)

Fabozzi bought a domain and some customer data. Who cares?


----------



## Francisco (Mar 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> So it happened in August of last year...
> 
> Well, supposedly at least. I'd like to see the logs. More curious if the LEB post in October was submitted before the transfer to Fabozzi in August.


If there is any truth in that, it's unlikely the guy is going to chance screwing himself out of whatever is left in his payment just to throw Chris under the bus.



peterw said:


> Fabozzi bought a domain and some customer data. Who cares?


There's no problem with it if the users are emailed and they're informed that CVPS is folding them into their brand. Peoples problems with UGVPS was that there was a spool of lies tied to it with every single person involved supposedly getting screwed pretty hard (even Chris himself claimed he was out a fairly decent bit of cash).

It's all a fight over transparency.

Francisco


----------



## rocksolidvps (Mar 14, 2014)

The guy is s snake and a lier.


----------



## rocksolidvps (Mar 14, 2014)

this is a copy of Chris's lies, said i disapeared? what complete rubbish, i asked him so many times over skype to honor his end of the deal



CVPS_Chris and you


CVPS_Chris February 6


Just remember you are under NDA, your name will be removed off of everything soon.




rocksolidvps February 6


please make sure it happens, ive asked several times, i was also due a dedicated server which never happened.




CVPS_Chris February 6


We had it waiting for you, but you kinda just disappeared. We can still help you out with this.




rocksolidvps February 6


No Chris, I was still around, I could still do with a dedi for another node. Im abit disappointed mate, people have been giving me a hard time about the lack of support for azzavps.




rocksolidvps March 11


Chris still nothing, I dont want a server from you mate, you cant be trusted, perhaps you should just send me the money value to my paypal: [email protected]

ASAP please ive waited long enough.




rocksolidvps March 13


chris, your a total fraud, I think people are really starting to see that.


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 14, 2014)

rocksolidvps said:


> this is a copy of Chris's lies, said i disapeared? what complete rubbish, i asked him so many times over skype to honor his end of the deal


To be fair, sort of your fault for not getting it in writing.


----------



## jarland (Mar 14, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> To be fair, sort of your fault for not getting it in writing.


Yeah. I wish a handshake held value on the internet but quite frankly the very nature of the internet has ruined the value of a man's word. Any dealings where trust or good faith become relevant, get it in writing.


----------



## serverian (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey @jarland


----------



## jarland (Mar 14, 2014)

serverian said:


> Hey @jarland


Hello there landlord!


(In reference to my status as a client of yours again, finally)


----------



## drmike (Mar 14, 2014)

So, we have Fabozzi / ChicagoVPS / ColoCrossing ghost operating another company for extended period of time.   

I take issues with this.   There were 2 offers on LEB within < 30 days for AzzaVPS and ChicagoVPS. Ownership details on the AzzaVPS offer lacked Fabozzi's info or buyout mention.

LEB has rules, but they only apply them when it doesn't relate to their "investments".

Time to start legally papering Buffalo.  Hold Fabozzi to his end of the deal.  Get what was agreed upon.


----------



## jarland (Mar 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> So, we have Fabozzi / ChicagoVPS / ColoCrossing ghost operating another company for extended period of time.
> 
> I take issues with this.   There were 2 offers on LEB within < 30 days for AzzaVPS and ChicagoVPS. Ownership details on the AzzaVPS offer lacked Fabozzi's info or buyout mention.
> 
> ...


Easiest way to digest it is to remember we're talking about LEB. This is only the second time that potentially legitimate evidence has been brought forward about this type of scenario. The first time was explained with a plausible explanation, and the second...the community has loudly spoken it's lack of desire to be alerted to any such attempts, whoever that "community" really is. I don't know about you but...I'm over it. Done caring about people who don't want to be cared about.


----------



## rocksolidvps (Mar 14, 2014)

anyone think that the comments and general behaviour of people is alot better there than on LET?


----------



## mikho (Mar 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> LEB has rules, but they only apply them when it doesn't related to their "investments".


To be fair (I haven't checked exact dates since I'm on "education" in Dubai, but the fact that CVPS owned Azzavps was not known at that time.


I'm not trying to take any sides, only want everyone to get the timeline correct. I could be wrong about when it got publically known that CVPS owns AzzaVPS.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 14, 2014)

mikho said:


> To be fair (I haven't checked exact dates since I'm on "education" in Dubai, but the fact that CVPS owned Azzavps was not known at that time.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to take any sides, only want everyone to get the timeline correct. I could be wrong about when it got publically known that CVPS owns AzzaVPS.


No worries. It's just like CVPS --> UGVPS, CC --> HVH, etc. No one knows until someone slips up and accidentally allows it to become known.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 14, 2014)

@rocksolidvps OK so can you clear something up then?

http://lowendbox.com/blog/azzavps-5-50month-2-5gb-openvz-in-chicago-usa/

This offer mentions Aaron (which I'm assuming is you). Did you originally send in this offer and you

sold between the time you sent it & the time it got posted? If this is the case then no worries,

that handles it.

It doesn't handle the fact that up until you made mention, no one has made an announcement about ownership.

What's the story with uplinkVPS then? Is this another Chris brand? Or was there

a deal that fell through so you went with CVPS?

Francisco


----------



## hellogoodbye (Mar 14, 2014)

Francisco said:


> What's the story with uplinkVPS then? Is this another Chris brand? Or was there
> 
> 
> a deal that fell through so you went with CVPS?
> ...


I think the deal fell through because he sent unsolicited spam mail to former clients under uplinkVPS's name?


_UplinkVPS _





_Hello Everyone,_

_Let me start by saying that I’m terribly sorry for not responding in a timely manner to the comments above. I would also like to sincerely apologize to anyone that may have received the email posted by the OP above. Aaron Martin (Former Owner of AzzaVPS) does not have any involvement or any affiliation with UplinkVPS. Originally, Aaron had brought us a business proposal to help grow and manage the business._

_We had no idea he was going to use emails from his former clients of businesses that he sold. If we had any clue of this happening we would of never let him do anything for us. We do not have any record or copy of the emails or data he has obtained. Aaron caused a lot of issues for us over the last month not to mention our reputation as a new business._

_Personally, I completely understand that this behavior from a company is unacceptable by all means and I can’t apologize enough for the mistake a former company representative has made._

_If you have any questions, comments, or concerns please email me directly at [email protected]uplinkvps.com and I’ll be more than happy to answer any questions you may have._

_Sincerely,_

_Matt Palmer Owner & Operator of UplinkVPS.com_




http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/373640/#Comment_373640


----------



## Francisco (Mar 14, 2014)

Now that's just confusing.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 14, 2014)

> This offer mentions Aaron (which I'm assuming is you). Did you originally send in this offer and you
> sold between the time you sent it & the time it got posted?


I'm more interested in knowing if Chris tried to impress Aaron by sending him a picture of the yacht.


----------



## drmike (Mar 14, 2014)

Now I am confused too...

So AzzaVPS person sold, Fabozzi stiffed him and had him ghost operating things...

Then the lad went to another VPS provider and did something unkosher?

And now he has another new company...?


----------



## Francisco (Mar 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> Now I am confused too...
> 
> So AzzaVPS person sold, Fabozzi stiffed him and had him ghost operating things...
> 
> ...


Reverse the first 2.

Went to uplinkVPS or whatever, things didn't fly, so he sold to Chris. I think?

We don't have Azza's side of what happened with uplink. It's possible that Azza was planning to

merge into uplinkVPS but that the owners of uplink didn't know this/want that and it all kinda

went to hell.

Francisco


----------



## hellogoodbye (Mar 14, 2014)

If Aaron (and I truly do believe his name is Aaron Martin, he also had a bunch of other short-lived ventures and lied about them until someone did some digging as seen here and here) is telling the truth about selling AzzaVPS in August of last year, which I'm inclined to think so because the last time he was actively using his "azzavps" name to post in forums like LET and WHT was in mid-August, it seems he tried to join uplinkVPS after or around the same time because the unsolicited mail to his former clients occurred in September.

In fact, by October this Matt from uplinkVPS was already confirming that Aaron only had "temporary partnership status" and was no longer associated with them.

http://freevps.us/thread-11440-post-133864.html#pid133864


----------



## rocksolidvps (Mar 14, 2014)

uplink never happened, I was looking at being involved but never did more than look at graphics etc.

this Matt person from Uplink vps I have never heard off and hes spouting lies to cover his own dodgy doings.


----------



## rocksolidvps (Mar 14, 2014)

uplink IS owned by Hung Tran who also owns *Dedidirect*

search on him in webhostingtalk.com and see some intesting reviews.


----------



## rocksolidvps (Mar 14, 2014)

ahhah i never saw a photo of it but he often would tell me he was on his yacht and skyping from it 



DomainBop said:


> I'm more interested in knowing if Chris tried to impress Aaron by sending him a picture of the yacht.


----------



## rocksolidvps (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi yes this offer on leb was me.

So here is the complete truth that I have always maintained

Chris purchased Azzavps.com for not alot of money, he also promised a dedi server for 12 months for a project i was working on, he never provided the server and went very silent for a long time until i have to remind him via PM on lowendtalk

unlinkvps is run and owned by dedidirect owner hung tran, I was looking at getting involved but his hardware has alwauys been substandard and only got to a template/graphics point of view.

Hope this clears things up for everyone, I am more than happy to be open and honest about my past and presernt.

I started rocksolidvps a few months ago and have now moved it to a private vps businesses to cover a short fall in a firends webhosting businesses ( most of the vps's are for businssess websites etc etc)

I am happy to answer questions anyone has.



Francisco said:


> @rocksolidvps OK so can you clear something up then?
> 
> http://lowendbox.com/blog/azzavps-5-50month-2-5gb-openvz-in-chicago-usa/
> 
> ...


----------

